# Display errors during installation



## Maisondouf (Dec 6, 2011)

During installation, I have to choose some packages to complete my system and like here, a window displays all names for X11 packages:




But for 'www' collection the display seem to be crasy !


```
1st screen    | after going down  | after returning up
```


----------



## dave (Dec 7, 2011)

What version of FreeBSD are you installing?  Can you give us some idea of what hardware you are using?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 7, 2011)

Something to do with language setting or terminal capabilities/termtype.  See the "m" at the bottom of the first screen?  That's probably part of an ANSI reset sequence.


----------

